# How much ammonia to use for fishless cycling



## yu264616 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi All!

I will be getting a 35 gallon tank soon and rather than stocking it slowly, especially with only 1 or 2 fish in the first month or two, I wanted to do fishless cycling for the first month or two, so that I can add a fair amount of fish to the tank at once, when it has cycled. I also hate subjecting fish to the cycling period.

Of course, I need to know how much ammonia to use per fish (or per 1 inch of fish). For example, if I want to put 12 fish in the tank at first, how much ammonia should I be using? Also, is ammonia for cycling easily obtained at a LFS? Or can you just use fish food and "feed" the empty tank every day to build up the ammonia? I imagine pure ammonia is simpler, cleaner, and better....

I guess I could use the bio spira stuff, but not 100% sure how well it works. Also, you have to put in a full bio load, and I would hate to have a full fish tank with a full bio load only to find the bio spira doesnt work!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Ammonia is available at any supermarket, grocery, hardware or conveniences store.

As for infor on how to fishless, use the SEARCH feature above and you will find a ton of posts on the topic.


----------

